# US West Rust server with Arena map.Rust Players!!



## Neoangelo147 (Mar 6, 2014)

*[US West Coast] HUGE JACKPOT STARTER KIT!!|PVP|Sleepers|Instacraft|Get Building Rust Squad!!
Hey fellow Rust players or people interested in getting the game, 

*​
My brother and I have rented a Rust server and would like to have a few people check it out if anyone is interested. We are running Oxide with a few plugins installed. One of them being UberArena with a decent weapon loadout for gun shenanigans in a decently sized building. Winner gets Armor and or a Shotgun. Loser gets spawned randomly in the map and the winner will be deployed back where they were. But if you do happen to play, be sure to store any items in a storage box as you will lose those items on you once you join the match. 



Minimum of 2 players needed to start a deathmatch. Bring up the chat command and enter /jt 1 or /jt 2 to queue up for a match. 



Other than that we have instacraft and daily airdrops enabled. A kit starter to get a boost. Not many players at the moment so anyone looking to just build and be left alone with friends should be OK. 



*Server name:* [US West Coast] HUGE JACKPOT STARTER KIT!!|PVP|Sleepers|Instacraft|Get Building Rust Squad!! 



*To connect hit F1 in the game and paste in the console:* net.connect 23.239.123.154:28085



Our Rust Squad group is open to anyone to join. We are pretty low key and just want to have a good time and have some laughs from time to time. 



http://steamcommunity.com/groups/RustSquadServer



If you do happen to stop by, please feel free to offer any feedback to make the experience better. Rust and its plugins are updated regularly so its a work in progress.


----------

